

Programmer autonomy is a $1 trillion issue. - grokcode
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/11/25/programmer-autonomy-is-a-1-trillion-issue/

======
yuhong
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/45776/why-
do-...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/45776/why-do-business-
analysts-and-project-managers-get-higher-salaries-than-programme)

